# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  CẦN TUYỂN NHÂN VIÊN làm tết và sau tết: Công ty chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ hoa tươi, hiện tại chi nhánh của chúng tôi tại tp. HCM cần tuyển:

## shophoank

*CẦN TUYỂN NHÂN VIÊN** làm tết và sau tết: Công ty chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ hoa tươi điện hoa, hiện tại chi nhánh của chúng tôi tại tp. HCM cần tuyển:* 


*Nhân viên phụ việc tết và sau tết*

Số lượng cần tuyển: 2

 Giới tính: nữ

 Độ tuổi: đủ 18 tuổi trở lên

 Bằng cấp: tốt nghiệp THPT, siêng năng, chuyên cần

 Mức lương: thỏa thuận

 Kinh nghiệm: Chưa có kinh nghiệm

 Công việc: Phụ việc trong shop hoa tươi

 Thời gian làm việc:

 Toàn thời gian từ 7h sáng đến 17h30 tối 



*Thông tin liên hệ: cửa hàng Hoa tươi 1080*

*Địa chỉ làm việc: 150 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, p.Đa Kao, q.1, tp.HCM*

*Số điện thoại: 098 537 1080 hoặc 0903 304 688*

----------

